# speakers stopped working



## AliRay (Dec 8, 2006)

My speakers (Altec Lansing-Series100) stopped working. I can get sound from the computer, but not the speakers. I get the following error message:
( Windows cannot execute SndVol32.exe, use Add/Remove Programs in control panel to install.) When I go to Add/Remove, I don't know what to look for. Could sure use some help.

Thanks,
AliRay


----------



## M_Mike (Nov 21, 2005)

Can you try the speakers on another PC? 

Can you also confirm that the sound card is working correctly.

Since the message appeared have you also tried restarting the pc?  typical support technician question


----------



## idowindows (Oct 11, 2006)

Post from another forum;

Do a search for sndvol32.exe
click start and type sndvol32.exe in the search pane you should come up with two 
c:\windows\system32
c:\windows\system32\dllcache
double click on the first on and see what happens maybe they are corrupted see the following article on how to restore them
here (http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;319095)


----------

